
ClojureScript: a front end language designed for efficient state management - tosh
https://medium.com/@roman01la/clojurescript-a-frontend-language-designed-for-efficient-state-management-52f145c2fee3#.70p255fh0
======
btschaegg
I just watched this screencast introducing reagent yesterday:
[https://youtu.be/wq6ctyZBb0A](https://youtu.be/wq6ctyZBb0A)

The premise of figwheel combined with react actually seems pretty impressive.
I've been thinking about learning Clojure(Script) for a while now, so I
decided to dabble with it a bit. I already attempted to learn some common lisp
about two years ago, so the lisp syntax wasn't a total shock for me.

On the other hand, I have to say that I'm not a fan of how Leiningen handles -
which would not be too big of a problem if the manpage was more informative.
But hey, maybe I'll catch on later.

